# Beta Blockers?



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so scared to take them. NOT SURE WHY, BUT I AM.
Has anyone else taken them. My Dr. demanded that I take them, he said I am putting myself at risk for bad t hings to happen to me and that hyperthyroid is more dangerous than beta blockers. I have SUBACUTE THYROIDITIS. I am about 7-8 weeks out since it started.

Any input to help my anxiety would help!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, I have taken them each time I was hyper. It really is best to take them to protect your heart. Plus, it does help with the racing heart and fatigued feeling. What is your biggest fear with taking them? I wish you all the best to calm your anxiety.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I think there are a lot of folks who take beta blockers here on the forum to deal with hyperthyroidism. But I will defer to them on this. Here is a link to more info on subacute thyroiditis:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001413/

Is there any particular reason why you do not want to take the beta blockers? Also, can you share any recent thyroid or other lab work results with us (and ranges, too)? How did your doc reach the diagnosis of subacute thyroiditis?


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

I had 2 labs taken (another today- will make 3). I had the thyroid uptake done and my thyroid showed .4 percent uptake (low). I have to look on a prior thread to get the values.


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

THYROID 5 Anti-Tg <20 iu/ml 0.0 - 35.0
Anti-Tpo 17.5 iu/ml 0.0 - 35.0

Free T3 5.1 pg/ml 1.8 - 4.2
Free T4 2.83 ng/dl 0.89 - 1.76
TSH 0.01 uiU/ml 0.40 - 4.00

Prolactin 7.7 ng/ml 1.9 - 25.0

Calcitonin <2.0 pg/ml 0.0 - 11.5

Thyroid Binding Globulin 18.5 ug/ml 13.0 - 39.0


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I have taken a beta-blocker for 20 years to control a heart arrhythmia I have that is unrelated to my thyroid. I have absolutely no side effects from it.

Protecting your heart is very important while you get your thyroid issues under control.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Your Free T3 and T4 are above the upper end of the range, while your TSH is below the lower end of its range. From my limited understanding, yes, this is a sign of hyperthyroidism.

I believe the beta blockers will help keep things such as a heart attack at bay. This is probably why your doctor was so concerned.


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

I am a bit of a worry wart!! I always think the worst!!

Thank you all have made me feel better!


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

Took the pill, I have my mother occupying me... Lol


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi there

I have hyperthyroidism due to a solitary toxic nodule. My anxiety, palpitations etc were getting the better of me. I started taking betablockers and they have helped considerably. I occassionally still have a fluttering heart but nothing like the racing heart I had previously.

My anxiety is 10 times better than what it was too. It doesnt eliminate the problem but it does relieve the symptoms. Also since taking them my TSH levels have slightly improved.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

MIMAZOLCIAK said:


> Took the pill, I have my mother occupying me... Lol


Good for you! I am glad you did!


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I was terrified to take mine and it took me almost three months after they were prescribed to give them a chance. They just seemed... drastic, and sort of for old people. I'm glad I finally broke down and took mine!
I'm hyper too and do notice a difference. I sleep much better and am less, well, hyper. I didn't realize how hyper I was until I started mellowing out a little!
I take metapropalol and notice zero side effects. Well, unless you consider better sleep a side effect!


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

I feel calmer, not as shaky, but I don't notice much of a pulse difference. How long before I should see full effects? I called my pharmacy and they said it can take up to a week for the body to acheive the proper levels since it is an ER tablet.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good for you! Glad to hear you are feeling calmer. My guesstimate would have been a week or so, maybe a little longer. I did get some relief from them, and felt better mentally for protecting my heart. Those palpitations can be pretty unnerving. Best wishes to you!


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Good for you! Glad to hear you are feeling calmer. My guesstimate would have been a week or so, maybe a little longer. I did get some relief from them, and felt better mentally for protecting my heart. Those palpitations can be pretty unnerving. Best wishes to you!


Thank You webster!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MIMAZOLCIAK said:


> Thank You webster!


Glad the Beta-blockers are helping you to feel better.

What is the plan now w/further medical intervention? Did your doc say?


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

The doctor took my blood and I have to follow up in 6 weeks.
He said he will decide by then if he should put me on meds. I have already decided I am going to to pass on the meds. All of the reading I have done they say the meds don't usually help subacute thyroiditis since the thyroid isn't actually over producing thyroid hormone.


----------

